# Java-Äquivalent zu "cin" in C++



## wolfgang12 (15. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

bin noch neu in Java.

Meine Frage ist die, ob es in Java auch ein Äquivalent zu "cin", wie es in C++ vorhanden ist, gibt? Also womit ich einfache Eingaben in die Konsole erwarten kann und diese in eine Variable speichern kann.


So nebenbei;
textField.getText() etc. meine ich nicht 


Ich bedanke mich


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Aug 2010)

Du suchst 
	
	
	
	





```
System.in
```
Daraus zu lesen geht am komfortabelsten so:

```
import java.util.Scanner;
// ...
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
foo input = sc.nextFoo();
```


----------



## Lovecraft (15. Aug 2010)

Ich habe dieses Programmfragment mal aufgegriffen, und ein Programm geschrieben, dass das, was in die Konsole eingegeben wird, ausdrucken soll.
Es heißt, dass import und throws illegale Starts des Ausdrucks sind, wo sind die einzufügen?  
Kann mich jemand schnell debuggen?


```
class NeuesProgramm{
public static void main (String [] args){
throws java.io.IOException;
import java.util.Scanner;
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
foo input = sc.nextFoo();
	}
public static void translation (Scanner){
System.out.println(Scanner);	
	}
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (15. Aug 2010)

Du kannst in der main nicht einfach throws oder ne Import Anweisung schreiben.
So wäre das schon richtiger 


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public static void main(String[] args) throws java.io,IOExeption {
...
]
```

EDIT:
deine translation Methode ist auch murks


----------



## Gastredner (15. Aug 2010)

Das import-Statement gehört außerhalb der Klasse in den Quelltext, das throws-Statement gehört in den Methodenkopf und nicht deren Rumpf. Desweiteren ist die Methode translation() unsinnig: beim Argument fehlt der Bezeichner, und selbst wenn er vorhanden wäre, so würde die Methode lediglich die String-Repräsentation eines Scanners ausgeben. Auch aufgerufen wird die Methode nie.
Korrekt sähe es so aus:

```
import java.util.Scanner;

class NeuesProgramm {
	public static void main (String [] args) throws java.io.IOException {
		Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		String input = sc.nextLine();	// Direkt die gesamte Zeile, nicht nur jedes Token einzeln.
		System.out.println(input)
    }
}
```
Dieses Programm erzeugt einen Scanner, wartet auf eine Eingabe, speichert diese in der String-Variable input und gibt diese aus, wonach es sich beendet.


----------



## JanHH (16. Aug 2010)

mann mann. wir sollten hier man ein voting für den "seltsamsten thread" einführen.


----------



## XHelp (16. Aug 2010)

So seltsam sind die Fragen hier gar nicht.
Umsteiger aus anderen Sprachen gibt es immer, so dass man dann nach ähnlichen Sachen sucht.
Anfänger gibt es auch.
(mal von der Benutzung des allwissenden googles und Grundlagen abzusehen)


----------



## JanHH (16. Aug 2010)

Also das Programmbeispiel von lovecraft fand ich schon schräg.. frag mich ernsthaft, wie man auf sowas kommt, wenn man sich auch nur ein kleines bisschen mit java beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Aug 2010)

@JanHH: Wenn man erst angefangen hat, ist sowas durchaus verzeihbar. Ich habe schon von vielen gesehen, die in der Schule programmier-/scriptsprachen angefangen haben zu lernen, und der lehrer es einfach nicht gepakt hat, die einfachsten dinge zu vermitteln.


----------



## Lovecraft (16. Aug 2010)

Super, danke!!!


----------



## JanHH (17. Aug 2010)

Ja stimmt wohl.. es gibt ja bekanntlich keine doofen Fragen, sondern nur doofe Antworten.


----------

